# My Model build to start 2021



## Kenbo

I haven't done a model build in a long time and I know that I haven't finished my train yet (I have one more car and the caboose to make) but I really want something to just sit back and have fun with so today, I started a model build. This will be very different from my other model builds as this one will actually be meant to be played with. It will still have a nice amount of detail but it will be much more sturdy than my normal models. So after 5-1/2 hours today, this is what I got done. I forgot how much fun these were and how time consuming they are.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Good to see another one going Ken, I love these builds of yours! That looks like a boom.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Good to see another one going Ken, I love these builds of yours! That looks like a boom.


Nope. Not a boom.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I was thinking boom too but alas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another 5 hours spent on the project today. More frame pieces made and assembled. Still have some final sanding to do. It's been a pretty tedious day of drawing out angles and pinning all parts with 1/8" dowels for stability. I would have gotten more done but I had to take a break to make a batch of 1/2" maple dowels for the model. Apparently, I was completely out of them. Who knew?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo

Sorry guys. I have no idea why I put the build in Kenbo's chat room. I've moved it here where it should be now. More to come this Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Stage coach?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> Stage coach?


Good guess Don.....but no. You're gonna like this for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Apparently what happens in the chat room doesn't stay in the chat room.
Darn that canadien shenanigator....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

I just looked for an hour at a ton of plans all over the place. It's a vehicle, guessing by the hole for the driveshaft in the middle. 
I love these builds and all the guesses. So that's all I'm saying about it for now.
One of these days I need to try to make one. Although it most likely may be an x-wing fighter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I ran across a store over New Years out in Montrose Colorado that carries a local man’s work and the first person I thought of was @Kenbo I was shy about taking pictures, and I know what someone is going to say, but they were incredible. I don’t think quite as detailed or scale, but very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

NHRA drag car

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I've seen that configuration of angle blocks on a piece of equipment before, but cannot recall what it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

vegas urban lumber said:


> NHRA drag carView attachment 200188


That would be great but nope. Awesome guess though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mike Hill said:


> I've seen that configuration of angle blocks on a piece of equipment before, but cannot recall what it was.



It's going to take a while before the model starts taking any kind of shape at all but hopefully soon it will start to look like something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Is it a pirate ship or some other kind of floating vessel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is it a pirate ship or some other find of floating vessel?


I wish. I'm not there yet, but I will be. This is definitely a land vehicle.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Is it a transformer because it grew and changed shape between the first set and the second set of pics... 

"Autobots! Rollout!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Put another 7 -1/2 hours into this project today. I would have gotten further than I did, but the uprights that were already glued and pinned in place, somehow went crooked and I didn't notice it. So being the way I am, I couldn't leave it like that and had to cut it apart and make new pieces for there and glue them into place and pin them again with 1/8" dowels. On top of that, I needed some 1/2" diameter dowel spacers and I wasn't happy with how they were drilling out so I ended up drilling the hole that I needed and then turned the spacers on the lathe. I know it isn't looking like much but I'm still working on the framework. Because every glue joint has been glued and then pinned with dowels after the glue is dry, it is really adding time onto the build. Oh well, that's what you get when you actually want someone to play with this one. More tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I see what you're making, the Flintstone car.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> I see what you're making, the Flintstone car.


Yabba, Dabba, Do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Steam shovel?


----------



## Kenbo

Gdurfey said:


> Steam shovel?


Great guess, but not a steam shovel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 7 hours on the build today. Made some more brackets for the frame, turned some more spacers for some of the axels and finished gluing and pinning the front wheel bracket assembly. I know it still doesn't look like much, be we are getting there. Once the frame is done, it will start to take shape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent my entire day (8 hours) working on the rear wheel axle support brackets. It pretty much ate up my day with having to turn all the spacers on the lathe and making some pretty finicky parts. It was still a good day though and the final glue-up of the assembly, while difficult for just two hands, worked out in the end with the helps of some rubber bands, quick grips, squares and spring clamps. I'll unclamp the assembly tomorrow and clean up any uneven edges.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


>



You know he took what was going to be a great looking snowmobile and turned it into a milling machine...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> You know he took what was going to be a great looking snowmobile and turned it into a milling machine...


----------



## DLJeffs

I'm going with D9 cat with ripper claws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> I'm going with D9 cat with ripper claws.View attachment 200992


Nope. Good guess though.


----------



## Kenbo

Another 8 hours on the build today. Got the clamps removed from the rear wheel assembly and sanded all of the brackets smooth. I then got to work on the main control platform which came together fairly quickly, all considered. From there is was the rear platform and some brackets for that. Unfortunately though, I managed to screw up the 4 brackets after spending an hour making them so I will have to make them again next weekend. Who knows, I might get a chance to get them done tomorrow after work if I have the ambition. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo

...

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

At this point I'm going with a Rube Goldberg machine

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> At this point I'm going with a Rube Goldberg machine


Still nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Still nope.


Are you sure? I don't think you know what it is either. Tossing out "nope" like you have a clue, how rude!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> Are you sure? I don't think you know what it is either. Tossing out "nope" like you have a clue, how rude!


A Rube Goldberg machine, named after American cartoonist Rube Goldberg, is a machine intentionally designed to perform a simple task in an indirect and overly complicated way. Insinuating that I am overcomplicating things..........How rude!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> A Rube Goldberg machine, named after American cartoonist Rube Goldberg, is a machine intentionally designed to perform a simple task in an indirect and overly complicated way. Insinuating that I am overcomplicating things..........How rude!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Man, I think I get to a point I can ID, but then you go add more stuff or give a clue that blows my guess! Had been guessing big ole steel yard forklift - but now changing to big old dumptruck for mining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Mike Hill said:


> Man, I think I get to a point I can ID, but then you go add more stuff or give a clue that blows my guess! Had been guessing big ole steel yard forklift - but now changing to big old dumptruck for mining.


Well we finally have a correct guess. It will eventually be a dump truck. You win the guessing game Mike.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Tony , send him the cash......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> @Tony , send him the cash......




That's a job for the newbie to do, @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> That's a job for the newbie to do, @Eric Rorabaugh


I heard it was 4 times the annual salary of what admins make from WB, he will be rolling in the zeros now boy!

@Kenbo you finally figured out what you're making?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Here ya go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Kenbo said:


> Well we finally have a correct guess. It will eventually be a dump truck. You win the guessing game Mike.


I don't think that's correct. Pretty sure it's going to be a D9 Caterpillar dozer with ripper claws on the back. Just wait and see. Better recount the votes.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> I don't think that's correct. Pretty sure it's going to be a D9 Caterpillar dozer with ripper claws on the back. Just wait and see. Better recount the votes.


You may be right! Apparently Kenbo doesn't know. He has to have everybody guess at it so it'll refresh his memory

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> Well we finally have a correct guess. It will eventually be a dump truck. You win the guessing game Mike.



You're going to play with this in the dirt!?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

A-ha! It’s a loom machine- weaving or Dobby rug loom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> You're going to play with this in the dirt!?!



No, the bathroom. He said dump-truck....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Johnturner

I was thinking some kind of Farm equipment. But that's wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well I started off the day by getting the brackets that I messed up last week, remade and installed on the ply assembly and once the glue was dried and they were all pinned in place with 1/8" dowels, I immediately dropped the assembly and had it shatter on the floor. So it was time to repair that which took some time. While I was waiting for the repair to dry, I worked on the last 4 pieces of the ply assembly and the I spent the rest of the day making the segments for the wheels. I didn't have any 3/8" stock so I had to re-saw and plane some down and then I cut and fine tuned on the belt sander, 24 5" diameter walnut disc. These are by far, the largest wheels I have ever made on a model and they are going to be quite the process to make.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

2 steps forward one step back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Question: Is the I-beam critical to the building procedure or is that just a deception to throw us off?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> Question: Is the I-beam critical to the building procedure or is that just a deception to throw us off?


It was pretty critical in the repair of the piece I broke. LOL.


----------



## Kenbo

Today went a little better than yesterday. After repairing the pieces that I broke yesterday, I reinforced them and then finished off the last pieces needed for the platform. While I was waiting for glue to dry, I started cutting the treads in the tire segments. I finally managed to get the lift assembly platform finished and I managed to get all the treads cut and a couple of wheels glued together. Doesn't look like a lot but I'm pretty pleased with the progress today. At least I didn't break anything. LOL.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Today went a little better than yesterday. After repairing the pieces that I broke yesterday, I reinforced them and then finished off the last pieces needed for the platform. While I was waiting for glue to dry, I started cutting the treads in the tire segments. I finally managed to get the lift assembly platform finished and I managed to get all the treads cut and a couple of wheels glued together. Doesn't look like a lot but I'm pretty pleased with the progress today. At least I didn't break anything. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 201737View attachment 201738View attachment 201739View attachment 201740View attachment 201741View attachment 201742


This is definitely a Rube Goldberg machine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> 2 steps forward one step back


2 steps forward one step back is still 1 step forward...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Impressive project. Way bigger than I originally thought it was. I did a little work at the coal mine in Kemmerer, WY. Those big trucks have individual servo-motors on each wheel, independently controlled. The cab looked more like a airplane cockpit and sits twelve feet above grade. Each wheel/servo also has it's own fire suppression system as does the engine compartment. I could stand inside the wheel hub of one of the tires. You could probably fit four of my Toyota Tacoma pickups in the dump bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> 2 steps forward one step back is still 1 step forward...


Well progression is taking place Marc... duh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

It was an interesting day on the build today. I spent most of the day working on the tires. I glued them together through the week so that I wouldn't have to wait for the glue to dry today and this morning, I sanded them and the started in on everything from drilling the recesses to drilling out the hubs of the front tires. I also cut and fit in place all the dowels that will serves as the front tire bearings and got them shaped and fit into place. These are a serious pain in the butt to make but it was worth the effort. I also cut all the hub retainers and started working on the front steering linkage. I managed to get the tires glued together and pinned as far as I can take them for now and I am hoping to have them done by the end of tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo

....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Johnturner

Wow detail is fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, do the wheels turn on the dowels? Or is that for looks?


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ken, do the wheels turn on the dowels? Or is that for looks?


They actually turn on them Marc. The dowels were sanded round and then cut to length. They sit in a dado that runs all around the centre hub of the wheels and the tire rolls on the dowel bearings. It's a very cool setup.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Oh very cool....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another 7 hours on the build today. I got the front steering linkage all made and glued to the hubs of the front tires. I also had to cut the 12 dowels that would pin and strengthen the joint between the hub and the steering linkage. Once that was dry, I sanded and shaped the linkage and then reset the dowel bearings back in place, put the tire back on the hub and then glued and pinned the inner hub retainers in place. Once they were sanded and the bearings were tested (again) to make sure that the wheels turned on them, I dry fit the front wheels in place and then dry fit the rear tires in place. That's about it for the wheels for now. Other than gluing a cap on the upright axle of the front tires and making some spacers for the front linkage, there wasn't much more to do on that so I moved on to making some of the gears and racks that I will need for the next step. I still have more to make but I just ran out of time to make them. More next week I guess. For those who are wondering, I am at 71 hours on this build so far.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Two questions Ken:
1. How are you making the gears and rack? Do you have a pattern you glue to the wood?

2. If I remember when you admitted this was going to be a dump truck, you said it'll be played with outside. Are you worried about grit and sand getting inside the wheels?


----------



## Gdurfey

Now I see it!! But, I thought it was supposed to be built in half and then put together.......


----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> Two questions Ken:
> 1. How are you making the gears and rack? Do you have a pattern you glue to the wood?
> 
> 2. If I remember when you admitted this was going to be a dump truck, you said it'll be played with outside. Are you worried about grit and sand getting inside the wheels?


The gears and the rack are made by printing out a pattern of it. I then apply masking tape to the stock and then spray some spray adhesive to the back of the print out and attach it to the masking tape on the stock. At the base of each "cog" I drill a 3/32" hole and then cut the perimeter of the gear (or rack) on the scroll saw. I then use the scroll saw again to cut each tooth in the design.

As for the grit.....I never said it would be played with outside. I just said that it would be able to be played with. I honestly don't think this one will ever see the great outdoors except for maybe a photo shoot but it can be played with inside all they like. A fully wooden model isn't exactly outdoor compatible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

Gdurfey said:


> Now I see it!! But, I thought it was supposed to be built in half and then put together.......




What do you see? And why am I supposed to build in half and then put it together?


----------



## Gdurfey

Kenbo said:


> What do you see? And why am I supposed to build in half and then put it together?


Actually heard the big mining dump trucks are hauled in two halves and welded together. forgotten where I saw or read that......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


> Another 7 hours on the build today. I got the front steering linkage all made and glued to the hubs of the front tires. I also had to cut the 12 dowels that would pin and strengthen the joint between the hub and the steering linkage. Once that was dry, I sanded and shaped the linkage and then reset the dowel bearings back in place, put the tire back on the hub and then glued and pinned the inner hub retainers in place. Once they were sanded and the bearings were tested (again) to make sure that the wheels turned on them, I dry fit the front wheels in place and then dry fit the rear tires in place. That's about it for the wheels for now. Other than gluing a cap on the upright axle of the front tires and making some spacers for the front linkage, there wasn't much more to do on that so I moved on to making some of the gears and racks that I will need for the next step. I still have more to make but I just ran out of time to make them. More next week I guess. For those who are wondering, I am at 71 hours on this build so far.
> 
> View attachment 202457View attachment 202458View attachment 202459View attachment 202460View attachment 202461View attachment 202462View attachment 202463View attachment 202464


Damn!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Gdurfey said:


> Actually heard the big mining dump trucks are hauled in two halves and welded together. forgotten where I saw or read that......


That's interesting. I didn't know that but your original comment make a lot more sense to me now. Soooooo, in order to be authentic, I guess next week I will have to run this thing through the band saw and cut it right down the middle.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The details you put into these models is insane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Lou Currier said:


> The details you put into these models is insane


The details are normal. I'm the insane one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another 8-1/2 hours on the build today. I didn't get as much done as I would have hoped but what I did get done, I'm happy with. The problem was that the gears, sprockets and racks took longer to finish that anticipated and it took over 4 hours to finish them. But they are all done now with the exception of a little shaping, but that doesn't get done until I fit them in place. I also worked on the working U-joint for the steering shaft as well as connected the front steering linkage and rack in the front end. They are only dry fit and will be glued in later when I do the final tuning of the steering. I also managed to get two steering wheels glued together. I will have to finish them tomorrow after the glue is completely dry. 2 steering wheels?!?!? Yup.....hang in there. You'll see.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Johnturner

In-freakin-credible! Given the right metal I bet you could do a full size one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Wow...just..wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

Stripped down the build today so that I could work on the shaft for the steering. Got both steering wheels trimmed and sanded. Spent a ridiculous amount of time getting the gears to mesh properly for the steering and mounted all the brackets so that the U-joint could sit in place. Some fine tuning of the front steering rack and once the spacers were glued in, the steering was functional. The rack and the gears at the rear of the build are just dry fit for now as I have to remove them to get the drive shaft installed. I then spent another ridiculous amount of time cutting the pieces for my next step. This is about to get nuts folks.......more tomorrow. (It's a long weekend here.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

I've probably said this before but your precision and attention to detail makes my head hurt. Awesome build Ken!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> I've probably said this before but your precision and attention to detail makes my head hurt. Awesome build Ken!


Thanks Tony. You're the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent 9 hours in the shop today making parts for the drive chain. It was a time consuming process of building a little drilling jig, drilling all the centres out of the dowel spacers and then using the jig to drill all (almost) 200 parts. From there it was another little jig for marking out the cutting and then cutting all of the parts over at the scroll saw. I still have to sand all the pieces but at least they are made. I guess I know what I am doing next weekend on the build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

You could probably use those scraps for something!!


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> You could probably use those scraps for something!!


Kindling. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Lost track of this thread for a bit, but... wow!

Crazy cool, Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

So you're making a wooden link chain (now I see what the sprockets that you made earlier will be for). Is that for the dump bed? This won't be motorized will it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> So you're making a wooden link chain (now I see what the sprockets that you made earlier will be for). Is that for the dump bed? This won't be motorized will it?



There will be a few chains. Two will control the dump bed and one will run off the drive shaft to control the pistons of the engine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Kenbo said:


> There will be a few chains. Two will control the dump bed and one will run off the drive shaft to control the pistons of the engine.


I'm excited to see how you put this all together. Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> There will be a few chains. Two will control the dump bed and one will run off the drive shaft to control the pistons of the engine.


"The pistons of the engine" did I ever tell you about Rube Goldberg machines? Imho they are now synonymous with a kenbo build...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> Spent 9 hours in the shop today making parts for the drive chain. It was a time consuming process of building a little drilling jig, drilling all the centres out of the dowel spacers and then using the jig to drill all (almost) 200 parts. From there it was another little jig for marking out the cutting and then cutting all of the parts over at the scroll saw. I still have to sand all the pieces but at least they are made. I guess I know what I am doing next weekend on the build.
> 
> View attachment 203183



Ken,what is the printed sticker thing on the side of the saw that says used 2r reverse?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Spent 9 hours in the shop today making parts for the drive chain. It was a time consuming process of building a little drilling jig, drilling all the centres out of the dowel spacers and then using the jig to drill all (almost) 200 parts. From there it was another little jig for marking out the cutting and then cutting all of the parts over at the scroll saw. I still have to sand all the pieces but at least they are made. I guess I know what I am doing next weekend on the build.
> 
> View attachment 203178View attachment 203179View attachment 203180View attachment 203181View attachment 203182View attachment 203183


I like your Kermit the Frog sippy cup!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Hey, creepy stalkers @ripjack13 @Tony ... he will stop posting if every picture posted is scrutinized within an inch of its life. Look at the work and be amazed like the rest of us and move on...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## tocws2002

ripjack13 said:


> Ken,what is the printed sticker thing on the side of the saw that says used 2r reverse?



Not Ken, but I would assume it's referring to the scroll saw blades (#2R Reverse Tooth).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hey, creepy stalkers @ripjack13 @Tony ... he will stop posting if every picture posted is scrutinized within an inch of its life. Look at the work and be amazed like the rest of us and move on...


But that the fun part of all this.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ken,what is the printed sticker thing on the side of the saw that says used 2r reverse?



When a scroll saw blade is used, but not worn out, I have magnets labels with the blade type on them so that when I change blades, I don't have to try and guess what blades are sitting around. So under that magnet would be a used, #2R reverse tooth blade. It's just a good way to keep track of what blade I am using and what blades are used but not worn out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> I like your Kermit the Frog sippy cup!



Me too!!!! I only stopped using it last month. I was so proud that I graduated from my Kermit the Frog sippy cup.

Now I use Fozzie Bear.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hey, creepy stalkers @ripjack13 @Tony ... he will stop posting if every picture posted is scrutinized within an inch of its life. Look at the work and be amazed like the rest of us and move on...



Nah. That's one of the things I love about this forum. The fact that we are all comfortable enough to give a little friendly ribbing without some sensitive A-hole having to fill out a hurt feeling report. It's all in good fun. Who knows, maybe I will post my Fozzie Bear sippy cup this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Kenbo said:


> When a scroll saw blade is used, but not worn out, I have magnets labels with the blade type on them so that when I change blades, I don't have to try and guess what blades are sitting around. So under that magnet would be a used, #2R reverse tooth blade. It's just a good way to keep track of what blade I am using and what blades are used but not worn out.


I think you need to add that one to your next tips and tricks video. I need to be more imaginative with my use of the magnets, they are great!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Nah. That's one of the things I love about this forum. The fact that we are all comfortable enough to give a little friendly ribbing without some sensitive A-hole having to fill out a hurt feeling report. It's all in good fun. Who knows, maybe I will post my Fozzie Bear sippy cup this weekend.


Wait, we have a hurt feeling report form? Where are these forms located and who do you turn them in to when demanding satisfaction for getting your feelings hurt?

Asking for a friend...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wait, we have a hurt feeling report form? Where are these forms located and who do you turn them in to when demanding satisfaction for getting your feelings hurt?
> 
> Asking for a friend...



I am the keeper of said forms. I can email one to you, err, I mean your friend, if they need one. After you, I mean your friend fills it out, you, I mean your friend can send it back to me.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> I am the keeper of said forms. I can email one to you, err, I mean your friend, if they need one. After you, I mean your friend fills it out, you, I mean your friend can send it back to me.


Does it need to be submitted in triplicate  Asking for a Hawaiian

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Lou Currier said:


> Does it need to be submitted in triplicate  Asking for a Hawaiian


Here you go.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

May steal... err I mean borrow that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

2feathers Creative Making said:


> May steal... err I mean borrow that.


Why not? I did. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That is coming to work with me for sure. Lmao.

Oh and @Lou Currier ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Another 9 hours on the build today and I have to say it was a long day. That's okay though because there was good music and a huge variety of procedures to keep my mind active. I sanded all the pieces of the two larger chains and then started the assembly of them. I managed to get both chains finished and then I moved on to the harder chain. The pieces are pretty small and I am actually surprised that I managed to get all the pieces cut, drilled, shaped, sanded and assembled in one afternoon. I guess I was in the groove. More tomorrow. Now we're getting somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo

Spent the day working on fine tuning the differential and the drive shaft. Got the differential done but the drive shaft is giving me some trouble. I will have to continue it next week. 

Oh, and I also included my Fozzie Bear Sippy cut for @Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

We past overkill on page 4...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> We past overkill on page 4...
> 
> View attachment 203638

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Slacker. It's only got one speed. I would have expected a man with your high standards and skill would have made it with at least 5 or 6 gears and a working clutch with a cork lined pressure plate.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> Slacker. It's only got one speed. I would have expected a man with your high standards and skill would have made it with at least 5 or 6 gears and a working clutch with a cork lined pressure plate.


Unfortunately, I tried that but because the design was an open ended vented clutch, if there was too much sawdust in the shop, as soon as I depressed the pedal, the plates would separate and jam up with sawdust. I got tired of being stuck in 4th gear so I removed it and went with a more simple system. Sometimes, you just gotta pick your battles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Unfortunately, I tried that but because the design was an open ended vented clutch, if there was too much sawdust in the shop, as soon as I depressed the pedal, the plates would separate and jam up with sawdust. I got tired of being stuck in 4th gear so I removed it and went with a more simple system. Sometimes, you just gotta pick your battles.


Like you let any sawdust build up in your shop, tell me another one...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Kenbo said:


> Unfortunately, I tried that but because the design was an open ended vented clutch, if there was too much sawdust in the shop, as soon as I depressed the pedal, the plates would separate and jam up with sawdust. I got tired of being stuck in 4th gear so I removed it and went with a more simple system. Sometimes, you just gotta pick your battles.


Well, I guess that's understandable. You are planning on installing a world class sound system tho, right?


----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> Well, I guess that's understandable. You are planning on installing a world class sound system tho, right?


Only the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another 8 hours today. I concentrated on the crank shaft and getting the front chain connected to it. There was a lot of sanding and shaping of the sprockets that guide the chain as well as a lot of finicky little adjustments, but in the end, I think I finally have it working correctly. I still need to do some adjustments on the drive shaft but can't do them until everything else is in place for that. I then got the rear wheels all glued in (finally) and once they are dry I will most likely do the final adjustments to the differential which has a couple of sticky spots that need to be filed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Pretty slick you made cam shafts to drive pistons up and down. An idea popped into my head... with some minor modifications you could also entertain your cat with this.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Pretty slick you made cam shafts to drive pistons up and down. An idea popped into my head... with some minor modifications you could also entertain your cat with this.



I see a video of the week in the future!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another 7 hours on the build today and although it doesn't look like much, it was time consuming. I finished the rear tire mounting and glued the end caps in place as well as installing the tilting assembly. I also glued the front end caps on the front tires. I spent the rest of the day working on the gears and racks to run the "hydraulics" and hopefully, by next week, we will have that functioning correctly.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Ken, understand your statement, but we wood workers and turners do UNDERSTAND!!!!!! Wow!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I lost track of this thread for awhile, didnt get any notifications. Absolutely amazing work my friend!
Like I've said before........
Kenn OCD.......
Greg ADD.......

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I lost track of this thread for awhile, didnt get any notifications. Absolutely amazing work my friend!
> Like I've said before........
> Kenn OCD.......
> Greg ADD.......


Like I've said before........
Kenn OCD.......
Greg ADD.......
Barry OMG.......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

The complexity and finite detail to make this fit together and operate smoothly is just astounding to me Ken. My hats off to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> Like I've said before........
> Kenn OCD.......
> Greg ADD.......
> Barry OMG.......


My wife sometimes says that I'm an A.S.S.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent 9 hours on the build today. I managed to get the rest of the parts made for the "hydraulics" and got them temporarily installed in the model. I'm not sure if I like the height of them or not and I may decided later if I want to remake the pistons of the "hydraulics" themselves or if I want to just keep it as it is. I will see once I get a little further in the build. Either way, I went from the pistons to a couple of handles that I needed. I spent almost 3 hours on them, getting everything perfectly aligned, only to discover (when it was far too late to do anything about it) that I had glued them together backwards. Nothing but designer kindling now for the wood stove. I cut some more pieces for the handles and got them glued together. Tomorrow I will continue to finish those and make my "oops" go away. LOL. (By the way, the picture with the pop can is just for a size reference)

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i tend to use expletives every time i see this build furthered

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

vegas urban lumber said:


> i tend to use expletives every time i see this build furthered


It is just mind-boggling.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Reckon the sandbox for this one will be painted on the backdrop... 
Meticulous work there. Cant say as I wouldnt have glued a bunch of stuff backward and upside down by this stage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Reckon the sandbox for this one will be painted on the backdrop...
> Meticulous work there. *Cant say as I wouldnt have glued a bunch of stuff backward and upside down by this stage*.


How do you know he hasn't? Just sayin'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Spent the day fixing yesterday's little oops.....if you note the picture of the wood stove.....oops?.....what oops? LOL. Either way, I worked on the lower gear and cog assembly and managed to get the gears meshed and the cogs in place as well as got the two large chains dry fit on the assembly. I still need to fine tune them and hopefully, by the end of next Saturday, I will be done with gears, cogs and racks.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

where is the mind blown emoji

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmm....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

I spent some time today adjusting the two large chains again as I didn't really like the way that they fit. They were a little too tight. So I spent some time fixing that problem and then, the more I thought about it, the more I didn't like the hydraulic pistons and decided to just scrap them and remake them. I wanted to get one more inch of height from the pistons and I just wasn't going to get that with the original ones. I am often asked on my youtube channel why I wear a full face shield while working on the table saw and the second picture here demonstrates why. While making the new pistons, this piece broke away from the top bracket and shot out from underneath my Grippers and proceeded to shatter against my face shield with enough force that I could feel the vibration of it through the head harness. I'd hate to see the damage caused if I didn't wear a shield. And THAT is why I wear one. I then spent some time fine tuning them and getting them working correctly and then finally glued in the drive shaft. There is some sticky spots in the drive shaft gear that causes the differential to kick in and I'm not a fan of that so I will be filing the gears tomorrow to fine tune them and get them to fit better. I then glued in all the cogs and made and glued on all the end caps of the dowels that were sticking out of the body. After that was done, I installed the steering rack and got that working and then, I added some front panels, mud flaps and headlights. At that point, 9 hours had passed and I decided to call it a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben

I am in awe of your skills and your patience. This is absolutely amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bigg081

Crazy! You sir are a master!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Worked on getting the side fenders installed and some rear trim pieces. I then spent a ridiculous amount of time cutting the pieces and installing the interior walnut grill and then the maple exterior grill. I also got the handle for the tilt mechanism mounted and glued the front steering wheel in place. That was it for the day.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow! This thing is way over the top.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, now I am completely discombobulated! Front steering wheel mounted on the grill? Googled up lots of pics of dumps, mining dumps, and underground mining dumps and looked at a couple of equipment magazines and used equipment fliers and could not find a one with a grill mounted steering wheel. Then thinking it may be a Canadian "thing", I did the same searches for Canadian dump trucks - again with no luck. What type of truck is this? This inquiring mind would like to know! Looking back on previous posts it seems like it should hook up to the steering rack.


----------



## Kenbo

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, now I am completely discombobulated! Front steering wheel mounted on the grill? Googled up lots of pics of dumps, mining dumps, and underground mining dumps and looked at a couple of equipment magazines and used equipment fliers and could not find a one with a grill mounted steering wheel. Then thinking it may be a Canadian "thing", I did the same searches for Canadian dump trucks - again with no luck. What type of truck is this? This inquiring mind would like to know! Looking back on previous posts it seems like it should hook up to the steering rack.


One thing that you have to remember with this build is that it is a toy to play with, not a model to display. The steering wheel on the front of the truck is so that the child who is playing with it can steer while they are backing in to an area to dump their load from the truck. There will be a matching one on the rear of the truck for driving forward. They are linked by the wooden U-joint in the middle of the shaft. I hope this clears it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Kenbo said:


> One thing that you have to remember with this build is that it is a toy to play with, not a model to display. The steering wheel on the front of the truck is so that the child who is playing with it can steer while they are backing in to an area to dump their load from the truck. There will be a matching one on the rear of the truck for driving forward. They are linked by the wooden U-joint in the middle of the shaft. I hope this clears it up.


Got it now! Makes sense! Gotta stuff Pragmatic Mikey back under his rock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Didn't get as much done on the model as I would have liked to today for a couple of reasons....One, I had to serious work on the steering gears and the drive shaft gears. They just weren't meshing the way that I would have liked so I spent a couple of hours to file down each and every tooth to get the gears to mesh nicely. I have them about 95% done and I will finish the filing on another day to fix up the drive shaft gear. The steering now works great though. So I got the rear steering wheel mounted and as well, started work on the cab of the truck. I got a couple of uprights made and glued in place and I also made a few deck pieces. Other than that, I got delayed as well because a certain little girl needed her pink chair repaired and what kind of a grandfather would I be if I didn't fix it for her? Hopefully, more progress tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo

Started off today by cutting the maple piece that I needed for the truck's roof. I had plenty of walnut trim to cut and glue in place so while I was waiting for glue to dry, I made a little driver / operator. I managed to get the roof glued in place and then finished off the day by starting building the truck's bucket. That was the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Tony you should be honored. He made a life-sized replica of you to drive the truck

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey

The facial expression reminds me of a Lego movie character. Great stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

I spent the day today, working on the bucket of the toy. (with some gear filing in between pieces) There was a lot of trim pieces to cut and a lot of angles to figure out and a lot of sanding. I also made the guide blocks for the bucket and the front brackets and retaining pins. There's still quite a bit of work to go on the bucket but hopefully, but the end of tomorrow, it won't look so rustic. More to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


> I spent the day today, working on the bucket of the toy. (with some gear filing in between pieces) There was a lot of trim pieces to cut and a lot of angles to figure out and a lot of sanding. I also made the guide blocks for the bucket and the front brackets and retaining pins. There's still quite a bit of work to go on the bucket but hopefully, but the end of tomorrow, it won't look so rustic. More to come.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206040View attachment 206041View attachment 206042View attachment 206043View attachment 206044View attachment 206045View attachment 206046View attachment 206047


See some sawdust on the front tire, glad you finally had some time to test drive it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kenbo there is a very fine line between genius and insane, you sir walk that line like a BOSS!

The chain drive on the handle for the bed has to be the most genius thing I've seen made out of wood ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

This has got to be your most complicated toy project so far. An exercise in patience. Something I surely do not have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

More work on the truck's bucket today with the overhang and its braces being installed. I also got all the ribbing done and some of the decorative pieces. I have just a little more to go on this build and it should be done. I figure by next weekend, I will be finished.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Absolutely phenomenal! I'd put that thing in a glass case in a museum if I were you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> Absolutely phenomenal! I'd put that thing in a glass case in a museum if I were you.


You apparently haven't seen his model wall or his dining room clock.

@Kenbo would you be kind enough to repost those pics again please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> You apparently haven't seen his model wall or his dining room clock.
> 
> @Kenbo would you be kind enough to repost those pics again please?


I will have to look for them and when I find them, I will. Maybe I will just take some new ones tonight and post them. (probably quicker)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> I will have to look for them and when I find them, I will. Maybe I will just take some new ones tonight and post them. (probably quicker)


Yeah, probably... your tonight has got to be my tomorrow by now because my morning was your afternoon when you said tonight. I guess I should have asked for pics yesterday... I suppose you cant rush perfection. Either that or you are having analysis paralysis trying to figure out where the lighter goes with so many things needing to show scale simultaneously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tom Smart

You’ve been reading too much from @Mike Hill. It’s clouded your typically “clear” style.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

As requested...........

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Just wow....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Now that's impressive. That clock must have taken a long long time to cut out all those panels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I still love the semi with the cinder blocks!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> I still love the semi with the cinder blocks!!


That is my favorite one too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Ken - I just noticed most of your models have a ribbon or two or three sitting next to them. Is there a model building fair or something in which you enter these? As soon as the other contestants find out you entered a model do they all drop out?


----------



## Tony

DLJeffs said:


> Ken - I just noticed most of your models have a ribbon or two or three sitting next to them. Is there a model building fair or something in which you enter these? As soon as the other contestants find out you entered a model do they all drop out?


I know I would.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> Ken - I just noticed most of your models have a ribbon or two or three sitting next to them. Is there a model building fair or something in which you enter these? As soon as the other contestants find out you entered a model do they all drop out?


Have him tell you about his leopard he tried to enter in the fair. The guy apparently is a machine...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Have him tell you about his leopard he tried to enter in the fair. The guy apparently is a machine...


That's my favorite Kenbo story, boggles the mind!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> That's my favorite Kenbo story, boggles the mind!


And yet a completely understandable assumption on the judges part.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

F...ing insane build

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Don Ratcliff said:


> And yet a completely understandable assumption on the judges part.


I'm pretty sure they had rules about entering a leopard. I mean, what if it was hungry? No one would be safe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> Ken - I just noticed most of your models have a ribbon or two or three sitting next to them. Is there a model building fair or something in which you enter these? As soon as the other contestants find out you entered a model do they all drop out?


Every year I enter some of my work in the local fair. These models get entered into the wooden toy division. I've had the first place status in that category for over 10 years now. I've won in those categories so often that they rearranged the fair's prize structure to allow others to have a chance at the prizes. LOL. I guess that's a compliment too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Every year I enter some of my work in the local fair. These models get entered into the wooden toy division. I've had the first place status in that category for over 10 years now. I've won in those categories so often that they rearranged the fair's prize structure to allow others to have a chance at the prizes. LOL. I guess that's a compliment too.


First place of the Canadian fair, you get a red ribbon. Second place is as blue ribbon and $100, 3rd place is also a blue ribbon and $50. Something like that?

Are there a lot of toy makers so close to the north pole?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Kenbo said:


> Every year I enter some of my work in the local fair. These models get entered into the wooden toy division. I've had the first place status in that category for over 10 years now. I've won in those categories so often that they rearranged the fair's prize structure to allow others to have a chance at the prizes. LOL. I guess that's a compliment too.


I think that's what they call "owning that contest". Or is that a dynasty? Either way, well deserved in my opinion. Except for the year you brought a leopard. That was just wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well I finished the build today. I spent some time to install all the decorative details on the driver's side of the bucket and then installed the bumpers / stops on the top of the cab for the bucket. Total time, 12weeks/ 200 hours. I'm calling this build done.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Kenbo

the last 3

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Spectacular as always Ken! These are great threads man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That's sweet. I just realized your rear steering wheel rotates with the bed! That takes a bit of a precise swing. Over all awesome! Thanks for showing your work. Your grade will be given monday...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Red ribbon stuff for sure! Not enough superlatives to lend to this build.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081

Incredible! You got the skills to pay the bills!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's alright eh.  
Just kidding. It's superb as usual. Love seeing all the builds. Fantastic collection

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What a beast

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Flabbergasted! Just flabbergasted!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Kenbo said:


> Every year I enter some of my work in the local fair. These models get entered into the wooden toy division. I've had the first place status in that category for over 10 years now. I've won in those categories so often that they rearranged the fair's prize structure to allow others to have a chance at the prizes. LOL. I guess that's a compliment too.


Sorta reminds me of the Pickle Episode of Mayberry!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

